# Substitute for Tapioca Maltodextrin?



## timmy wu (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know a good substitute for tapioca maltodextrin?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

For what?  Turning oils into powders?  I really don't know of anything else that works for that, but I'm not an expert with chemicals.


----------



## timmy wu (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah for powders


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

look into the workout sections. some of the malto after workout proteins are nearly the same thing and a fraction of what you pay for texturas or sosa etc. aside from that im really not sure. What specifically are you looking at doing maybe i can help.


----------



## timmy wu (Jun 12, 2013)

just the same old fat powders. nothing too special


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

honestly buy the regular malto from sosa or texturas. it isnt hard to get. or like i said the workout protien is just a different quality of the maltosec its a little grainy but i think if you pass it through a sieve its fine, or if your using it for something like chocolate dirt.  where are you?


----------

